# Hi from Sheffield!



## jcdevine (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi to everyone!
My better half and I are a bit new to wild camping as we had an off-putting experience in our first camper in 1995 and never tried it since, until now!  We have just bought a 1999 vw t4 coachbuilt van and are loving every minute with it.  Anyway, we are off to Ireland in 2 weeks with our little dog, planning to go across through Tipperary and the up the west coast, taking in all the awesome spots.  We'd love to hear from anyone who has any tips for wilding in Ireland  (ooh that rhymes -kind of).


----------



## DTDog (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to the site. From another Sheffielder!


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 23, 2013)

hi from molly 2   high green


----------



## Beemer (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome from S5 of Sheffield...


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome from another Sheffielder, also S5 area!

jt


----------



## moggy (Jul 23, 2013)

*moggy*



john t said:


> Welcome from another Sheffielder, also S5 area!
> 
> jt


 
     hi welcome to the site


----------



## Coachman61 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome from another Sheffielder S5 enjoy your van


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome from a Welshman.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 23, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome from a Welshman.



Some one always spoils it.!!!! hah

jt


----------



## jcdevine (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  It seems there are plenty of wildie Sheffielders.  We are in S12, near Gleadless Town End.


----------



## sylv warren (Jul 26, 2013)

*Ireland*

We have been to South West Ireland twice in our motorhome.  Both times for 6 weeks.  We never had a problem finding somewhere to stay for the night, some times right on the beach.  We never go on sites, just look for somewhere to stay at tea time, before it gets dark. We never usually stay more than two nights any where. Gollinge was an exception, stayed on the harbour side for a few days, then went back there again. A nice man, Frank that was doing up a property said we could help our selves to water from his out side tap. We caught some fish and gave some to him. Lovely pub, just up the hill and some interesting shops.  Enjoy your trip, it is wonderful, hope to go back again one day soon.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 27, 2013)

hello, welcome to the site, another Sheffielder, S5


----------



## Older Gurna (Jul 30, 2013)

No-one on here from S2 tho'..........They've all had their Vans nicked!!!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome :wave: 

This site is overrun with Sheffielders! :lol-053:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there and welcome. :wave:

Is that Sheffield up north beyond the border or down south where they do strange dances? :lol-049:

Just joking, beautiful city Sheffield.


----------



## herbenny (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the site...:wave:


----------



## Penny13 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello from Wales, we know someone has to live hereby


----------

